# Vanilla or Chocolate Ice Cream



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

An age old debate, I'm sure. I choose vanilla - it's just so good!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> An age old debate, I'm sure. I choose Vanill - it's just so good!


Just stay away from the Milli Vanilli - it's fake ice cream.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Chocolate ... that is if I could even have Ice Cream, which I can't because of Diabetes.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Mint Chip with toppings.......


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Neither - I prefer different tastes, like limoncello or cheescake or mango or white chocolate or.....

(our next-neighbor is a genuine Italian ice cream parlor.... the temptation.....)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I never liked chocolate icecream, so out of the two, I'd take vanilla.
But I'd take pistachio, cheesecake or strawberry over vanilla


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Not all chocolates are the same, so if one is a gourmet (picky), it gets complicated.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Chocolate and only vanilla if I can add chocolate syrup, let it melt, and stir it into ice cream soup. As for chocolate ice cream, I am a dark chocolate fanatic and can't stand milk chocolate. This is the only chocolate Ice cream I like. It is very smooth and creamy and a bit darker than most.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vanilla, but preferably the Italian variety which has a more distinct flavour - when I was younger the UK take on vanilla by companies such as Wall's and Lyons Maid was far too sweet and usually didn't really taste of vanilla at all, or even have the right colour. And as for that whirly stuff on tap from the ice cream van - it was mainly vegetable fat rather than dairy, wasn't it? I haven't eaten ice cream for a long, long time so I don't know whether Wall's and Lyons Maid have improved - as they are now owned respectively by Unilever and Nestlé I have my doubts.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love both, equally. But if one adds cherries to the vanilla, then........


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm very willing to try hemp ice cream as soon as I find some... until then, there is this...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For all picking flavors other than the two listed in the OP, I just went with those two b/c they are the two very basic flavors, nothing exotic, just pure Ice Cream.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

OK Captain............................................................ I'm jumping ship now!!!!

-Popeye


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

philoctetes said:


> I'm very willing to try hemp ice cream as soon as I find some... until then, there is this...
> 
> View attachment 118767


Maybe it tastes nice but that looks like something scraped from the bottom of one of Montgomery Burns's waste tanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Assuming high quality, any flavor is good. However, my favorite is vanilla.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Vanilla because it can go with virtually anything from apple pie, brownies, and cake, to Beethoven or Bartok. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Chocolate. Vanilla comes nowhere near. Nowhere. No amount of toppings or other ornaments will ever change my mind. 

There are no absolutes. Except that chocolate ice cream is better than vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

philoctetes said:


> I'm very willing to try hemp ice cream as soon as I find some... until then, there is this...
> 
> View attachment 118767


That image was an instant reminder of the move "Soylent Green" ... :lol:

Kh


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Enjoy regular ice cream while you can because the average serving has 8-9 grams of saturated fat, comparable to 3 regular McDonald's hamburgers.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd say vanilla; would you believe me I've seen black vanilla ice cream at Sarona Market in Tel-Aviv? I took a taste, it's tasty too!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Butter Almond and Rum Raisin, but not at the same time


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Chocolate and please do not adulterate it with any nuts or other stuff, just pure chocolate ice cream. I will tolerate chocolate chips in it but prefer not.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Chocolate, for as far back as I can remember.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haydn67 said:


> Chocolate, for as far back as I can remember.


Your mother probably ate Chocolate ice cream when she was carrying you!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Enjoy regular ice cream while you can because the average serving has 8-9 grams of saturated fat, comparable to 3 regular McDonald's hamburgers.


I'll take two scoops of vanilla on that Big Mac please! With butterscotch topping.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

......Taking time out for some chocolate ice cream. :tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Mmmm...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Had some Madagascar Vanilla Bean gelato tonight. Amazing!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't believe I forgot, but my number one favorite: coffee flavored ice cream by Haagen Daas (or however you spell it)!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

! ............... !


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> ! ............... !
> 
> View attachment 119379


I love you, Larkenfield! You are a marvelous human being!!! If I didn't detest cloning I would clone you a million and two times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Neither.
Mustachio for me, please

7:15


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Neither.
> Mustachio for me, please
> 
> 7:15


Yes, that's what I would have expected.


----------

